# Chrome share gain outpaces browser rivals



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-30685_3-20001546-264.html



> Chrome increased from 5.6 percent to 6.1 percent share of the browser usage from February to March, according to preliminary Net Applications statistics released Thursday. The company monitors and analyzes browser usage on a large network of Web sites












.


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Have to wonder how much statistical error is built into those statistics, especially since there was less than 1% variance of change in the browsers discussed.


----------



## peck1234 (Aug 27, 2008)

I do believe chrome is going to take over the browser maket in the near future.. (or at least be in the top 3)

It's pure speed, simplicity, add on's and HUGE community base are constantly making it better... Ive dumped all my other browsers already...

By the end of this month Chrome will be running on version 5.0, meanwhile firefox (which has been out for about 2 years earlier) is still only on version 3.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

peck1234 said:


> By the end of this month Chrome will be running on version 5.0, meanwhile firefox (which has been out for about 2 years earlier) is still only on version 3.


Be careful on this point because a "higher" version number isn't really indicative of anything. It could be interpreted as Chrome's immaturity (they've needed several "major" releases to get Chrome to the point where it is now) or it could be interpreted as Chrome releasing releases "too fast" or whatever. Software vendors use different product versioning schemes so you have to consider the product version within the context of any given application only.

That being stated, I'm a fan of Chrome and Chromium (I run both on Linux) and on some websites I maintain, I'm seeing the Chrome numbers slowly increase in the web stats reports. Another AWESOME trend is IE8 seems to be taking over IE7, in terms of popularity, at least with the site stats I've seen recently.

Peace...


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

peck1234 said:


> By the end of this month Chrome will be running on version 5.0, meanwhile firefox (which has been out for about 2 years earlier) is still only on version 3.


??? Yeah, so they can't get their platform right, keep changing major functionality, hinder their own standards??? Horrible measure of anything really. Kind of like Bluray... How many times have they changed major specifications and essentially killed old Bluray players?

Its a horrible practice to upgrade too fast, I like FireFox best because of its long list of addons... Chrome is catching up slowly... but not there yet.


----------



## guy2 (Apr 30, 2009)

I think Chrome will take the 2nd place cake eventually because it's an extension of Big Bad Google but as long as windows stays windows your average users will use IE. At least chrome with all it's add ons isn't crashing 24-7 like firefox ,firefox crashes so much more with add on's that i didn't get to try all the one's i wanted before my frustrations made me delete firefox all together. I got almost 40 add ons running on chrome/iron with no problems yet ,this is super browser compared to what fire fox has shown me.

i still keep firefox around tho for some odd reason...it just sits in the corner collecting cob webs until i need it for something maybe an add on i can't get on chrome but i haven't needed one yet.


----------

